# holy grail,chocolope and papaya



## grass hopper (Jan 5, 2016)

Gonna really try on this one. am excited as always. started fem seeds in rapid rooters. 1 was up in less than 24 hours. love those. 4 days later i put them in 8 by 8 pots with 2/3 ocean forest and top 3rd with happy frog. wont feed at all till after transplant into 5 gal. smart pots in 3 weeks. 1 unknown clone in pic also.:icon_smile:   Holy grail #69, holy grail kush, chocolope and papaya 

View attachment 015.jpg


----------



## mrcane (Jan 5, 2016)

What a beautiful start you have.. And variety!!  All the Best Bro..:watchplant:


----------



## Killertea08 (Jan 6, 2016)

Looks great!  Good luck, I will pulling up a chair.


----------



## grass hopper (Jan 6, 2016)

thanks. if i dont mess up, it should be great.


----------



## Grower13 (Jan 6, 2016)

what's to mess up?........looks good to me........ a few things I notice tell me you know what your doing......... :48:


----------



## grass hopper (Jan 7, 2016)

Grower13 said:


> what's to mess up?........looks good to me........ a few things I notice tell me you know what your doing......... :48:


i do and i dont. have not had many of the many problems that long time growers have had. still tons to learn. but THANKS bud


----------



## powerplanter (Jan 14, 2016)

I'm down, looking real good grass hopper.    :48:


----------



## grass hopper (Jan 15, 2016)

Thanks.   Weekly pic.  So easy now. no feed. bugs, borg, mold etc..  Water every 4 days and walk away..  

View attachment 079.jpg


View attachment 074.jpg


----------



## mrcane (Jan 21, 2016)

You Have got this down Grasshopper!!!:aok:


----------



## bud88 (Jan 21, 2016)

Looking awesome GH!!! I'll be pulling up my recliner...


----------



## grass hopper (Jan 27, 2016)

Thanks..   had to split up grow. Some under homemade cfl light. some under t5. getting bigger each day. need to transplant into smart pots next week. all looking well. babies have surpassed the single reveg. clone. never liked reveg. though some do. update after transplant. 

View attachment 161.jpg


View attachment 149.jpg


----------



## grass hopper (Feb 8, 2016)

Just transplanted into 5 gallon smart pots (similars). Going right to 12/12. Got 4 stretchers already though most are stout. I LOVE the stands in pic. They are 10 x 10 inches. Come 5 in. And 9 in. Tall. Baked on paint. These help keep the canopy uniform. Cost a couple bucks at container store. I have 8 of ea. Size. They are perfect for 5 gallon felts. Better than phone books for sure. Also, they dry much faster than sitting on the tent floor.   Good start.   

View attachment 020.jpg


View attachment 024.jpg


----------



## bud88 (Feb 9, 2016)

Looking awesome GH!  Everything is so nice and neat. Those stands are sweet.
 Like you said.  "so much better than phone books" and waterproof too...lol....:48:


----------



## mrcane (Feb 16, 2016)

Beautiful GH. You keep a very clean ship indeed....:48:
   I do Like the stands......


----------



## grass hopper (Feb 18, 2016)

a little pissed off at the leggy chocos. tried them from freebees from single seed. all 4 or 5 were stocky, huge buds and loved by all. stars of the grow!! now that i ordered a bunch, half are long legged. maybe just bad luck. i did take a couple clones from all. will see. not happy though.


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 18, 2016)

Man, those are pretty. Great start... love it.


----------



## grass hopper (Mar 10, 2016)

About 4 weeks into 12/12. The leggy chocolopes I was kinda sick about are popping buds all over. Think there may be some impressive bud at chop. One of the freebee papayas is pushing single buds close to golf ball size. Biggest I have seen at this point.  Single seed really does well on freebees lately.. 

View attachment 003.jpg


View attachment 027.jpg


View attachment 030.jpg


View attachment 036.jpg


View attachment 042.jpg


View attachment 048.jpg


View attachment 051.jpg


View attachment 055.jpg


View attachment 059.jpg


View attachment 062.jpg


View attachment 064.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 10, 2016)

You are going to have some dank mr grasshopper. WOw, i see a lot in your future..nice job.. carry on.


----------



## powerplanter (Mar 11, 2016)

Oh yeah, enjoy that man.  Well done....:48:


----------



## bud88 (Mar 11, 2016)

Looking awesome GH! :48:


----------



## grass hopper (Mar 13, 2016)

thanks lots!  hope it finishes as good as it appears. EXCITING NEXT MONTH!!!  :lama:


----------



## grass hopper (Apr 19, 2016)

2 1/2 weeks from chop. 

View attachment 094.jpg


----------



## mrcane (Apr 21, 2016)

You have done an excellent job Grass hopper ...:48:..


----------



## grass hopper (May 15, 2016)

last pics....  chocolopes were big ,tall and juicy as always. the papaya were loaded with trics. very impressed although trim time was double or more. many leaves. holygrail #69 was almost as good as last grow. the holygrail kush was very impressive, stinky and little trim time. loved the h.g. kush and chocolope!! 

View attachment 2nd 048.jpg


View attachment 2nd 095.jpg


View attachment 2nd 100.jpg


View attachment 2nd 104.jpg


View attachment 039.jpg


View attachment 044.jpg


View attachment 095.jpg


View attachment 097.jpg


View attachment 118.jpg


View attachment c2nd 006.jpg


View attachment c2nd 026.jpg


View attachment c2nd 031.jpg


View attachment c2nd 035.jpg


View attachment cc2nd 030.jpg


----------



## mrcane (Jun 11, 2016)

Looking Delicious..Grasshopper
I am really enjoying smoking on the papaya...


----------



## powerplanter (Jun 11, 2016)

Looking goood grasshopper...


----------

